# how to look after a blonde



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

hey everyone i was wondering if i could borrow just a few mins of your time to ask anyone about how to look after a blond hachy and everything i should know about them and how to handle them as i am rasing them and also wat sort of envionment they need and feeding situations and shed detail and health risks and thing i should look out for in this pioticular snake specicies this would help me along so much in the way of snakes thanx hope u help me thanx.



benjiman


----------



## Greebo (Dec 8, 2004)

Try this link.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=4174

I'm sure Bob will give you a care sheet when you pick up your python.


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you got an enclosure ready yet ? If so what type ?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 8, 2004)

Take her oout for a nice dinner or better still cook her up one yourself,a bit of wine or champas for a leg opener,some romantic music and you should be right beno :wink:


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

Try reading a book or two! I don't think you are ready to keep a snake yet Ben.


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

yea i am i got a big tank i know wat to do but just thought i would run over it with the pros lol just to make sure i got my facts stright this time lol i have handleds planty of snakes even deadly ones such as a eastern brown with the blue mouth and small brown blotches and stuff like that its just i can't find any info or fact sheets for this breed of blotched python i was wondering if they r a easy snake to handle or a pain to feed and if they r a tempraments snake which i don't want..... i have a enclosure thats about 1700 high and 700 wide and 400 deep that should be planty of room and i think i am ready! but i spose i should get a few thing straintend out before i purchase the reptile thanx if u can help me that would be good 

lol that dinner idea sounds the goods man i like lol nice


benjimen


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

madd i'm a hatchling yay!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 8, 2004)

hey mate get a tupperware container and keep it in that till it gets bigger. go get some books please. you will lose a hatchy blonde mac in that enclosure.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

ricko has a point mate just get a click clack for a while and as greebs said big guy will probley give ya a care sheet when u pick it up so once u got it u will know what to do just relax mate every thing will be fine but never be afraid to ask if ur having trouble with sumthing im sure sumone here will be able to help stop streesing mate


----------



## swampie (Dec 8, 2004)

Your enclosure is probably a little big for a hatchy,i would keep it in a small plastic aquarium (aprox-30cm by 20cm) for the first 12 mnths at least and then introduce it to a cage about twice that until its 18mnths old then then it should be alright to put it in the enclosure you mentioned.Remember to keep it warm (around 28-32 deg C) and keep its environment clean and you should'nt have any health probs.Feed it the appropriate size rodents for the first 12mnths and then once a fortnight after that.And good luck.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

You will be lucky if bigguy sells you a snake!!!!!!


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

but i can't becuase the snake needs uv light and i can't geta uv light and heat light over one little box i can get a box but i think i will put it in the enclosure after about 13 months so it can explore and get a feel for wat its suroundings are like is that a good idea????


----------



## Ricko (Dec 8, 2004)

i agree with daniel and im sorry to dissapoint you hozy but thats the safest thing for the animal.


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

hey mate i am a beginner u wer once to or wer u born a pro??? well i would like to think that ur wer a good bloke like these guy and help me out
one day u might be buying a snake from me!


benjimen


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

ok sounds alright i got like i said a good few weeks before i get the python maby if i just go for the extra 50 bucks and get a juvy ready for the bigger enclosure


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

or maybe an adult...u know whatever ay. i started with an adult. worked 4 me.


----------



## Already_Gone (Dec 8, 2004)

I think what ricko and ozherp are trynna say is that it would be far better for the snake if you did a bit of research first. Buy a decor container about 2-3L. I use paper towel as a substrate but some use Breeders choice pellets. Make sure there is a water dish in there, I use small plastic containers or lids. Use a dunny roll for a hide (unscented). Keep this half on a thermostatically controlled heatmat set at about 30C.

Bob may be hesitant to sell a snake to you until he is sure that you are prepared for it!!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 8, 2004)

Hozy, UV doesn't seem to be a factor with pythons, with the possible exception of the diamond python. If you are worried about UV then an hour a week in the sun is enough ( but not in a clear plastic container and not without some shade ). Remember a hatchy is near the wrong end of the food chain, it will spend most of its time hiding.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah mate wasnt trying to kill off the passion you have for getting one but just get some books specially care of australian reptile in captivity by john weigal. thanks ag


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I use a plastic container 30cm by 25cm. have a heat pad under one side. have a toilet role as a hide as well as a rock thing i bought. i also have a flat sandstone rock which she loves to sit on and same as already gone i also use paper towls as the subtrate.


----------



## Already_Gone (Dec 8, 2004)

> How to look after a blonde



One of my friends looks after them sometimes after he has bought them a drink or 2!!!


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

ok
well i have done heaps of research now and i know wat to do lol quik rn't i lol all a need to do is buy a snake that is ready for me and i am sure as hell ready for it becuase i have a mate who breeds snakes around the corner from where i live but has no snakes to sell me but as u don't know ya i have been talking to him for months on end about snakes and i think he is sick of it lol well better safe then sorry also he will asist me in my first few months of the snake and he also recons a juvy would be exelent for my encloser i have a few books that i have read over and over before even getting my licence i have had my licence since april and have been looking for a good snake for me i did seem to ask alot of questions and stuff becuase u your all pro and i want to be exatly sure on wat to do becuase i don't want to stuff this up and i'm sure i wont with the help of yous and my mate around the corner my mum knows abit about snakes but is really not into killing the mice to feed them lol so i still know everything u r telling me i just need to run over things to dbl check i a juvy blonde it the snake i will be getting and i will love him for ever lol thought i would let u know and i wish to one day be a breeder of snakes and help those in my situation thanx for your help i will be here all night to answer any questions or info u wanna share with me thanx heaps


benjimen


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

lol miss typeing i hate it lol thanx for pointing that out


ben


----------



## swampie (Dec 8, 2004)

You dont need uv for pythons hozy just keep em warm and they'll be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

alright well u seem to know best.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

all i would like u to meet my twin brother (punctuation wise) well he is a little better but nearly the same lol it sounds like u have most things under controll hozy im sure ull do great with ur first snake


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

well not really atm but i will in time


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

sure will with the right push in the right directions
thanx jim


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I reckon not all things can be learnt from a book and that u need to experience things to learn and learn from mistakes. just MO though.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh no, not another one! ben, your friend (the breeder) isnt named John Smith is he??????

Daniel


----------



## Already_Gone (Dec 8, 2004)

does your keyboard have a full stop key, a comma key??? that is a pepsi challenge and a half to read I tell ya!!

If you mate who breeds snakes who lives around the corner from you but doesnt have any snakes to sell you right now says that your enclosure is ok for a juvy... right.

U have to remember that they are deaf and almost blind so they are naturally going to feel vulnerable in an open area (such as a large enclosure). You may find you could run into probs caused by undue stress to the animal, being that it may not eat because it doesnt feel secure in its environment. Personally I think that that size enclosure is overkill for even an adult mac!!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

if its gunna be in such a big enclosure just put plenty of hides in so it can feel secure


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

omg lol i have got smaller

i can get a pic
but it will take awhile to get and the one i am talkin about for the juvy is 1300x 600x300
this one has plenty of hidyholes and heaps of plants but not tooooo crowded and a big log suspended above the ground with the heat being high and the cool area bening low with the low area there is a big and small place to hide as in a medium rock hideaway and a shoe box clean shoe box to this is well very well vented and uv light over top witha new thermo and probe to be added. i still need to runn the tank for a few days and see that it is suitble for the snake well me and chriss my mate i was talking about recon its well suited for a mac juvy
thanx benjimen


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

He's getting better. There's a full stop in the last message!


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

thanx jim for backing me up again tell ya wat where do u live? i want to meet u one day because ur a top bloke


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

You got yourself a boyfriend Jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

he's not a top bloke, just a bit weird. and yeah ozherp i can't c any full stop. must b some fly crap on ur comp screen :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

lol im on the sunny coast mate and no probs im allways up for meeting fellow herpers and i know u need a bit of backing up on this site sumtimes as i lernt and i would like to thank the people that backed my up when i was a newbie to the site like moosey, inny, bry, alan, and muddy im sure there is more but i cant remember lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

u forget me jimmy  !!!!!!!!!! lol, nah jimmy was cool, he actually baked me i think :? when i 1st came here  . though he was very abusive :twisted:


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

lol na he is, i think he's a good helpfull person unlike some.
I will like to let u know that i am only 15 lol so u can take it just that little bit lighter on me and i'm NOT GAY !!.

benjimen


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Only 15 phhh thats like 1 year younger then both jimmy and me. thats not that young mate.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

i would also like to thank the director as he gave me such insperation the witters and producers phil u legand u were great the graphic artists alex who was incharge of music i want to thank my parants cause if the didnt get drunk at prom i wouldnt be here and of coarse god i would like to thank god well i would if i wasnt atheist lol


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

Liberated said:


> he's not a top bloke, just a bit weird. and yeah ozherp i can't c any full stop. must b some fly crap on ur comp screen :wink:



The fly crap must be in your eye's buddy cos there's definitely a full stop there! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

ozherpconservation said:


> Oh no, not another one! ben, your friend (the breeder) isnt named John Smith is he??????
> 
> Daniel



Daniel you took the text right out of my fingers!!!!! 

hmmmm what to do? *cough tara cough*

I think you should get a hatchie, but not before you have done a bit more research and checked out someones hatchie setup that lives close to you Beno.


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

really awesome!!! i thought u wer all like in your advanced year but i was sadly mistaken lol well its allway good to know thing about ppls but not allways lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

i had a feeling u where about that hozy lol and im not gay ether (noy sure about libby there so watch urself) isnt it weird all the bad spellers and punctuators and flooders are around this age ether being the exeption lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

ozherpconservation said:


> Liberated said:
> 
> 
> > he's not a top bloke, just a bit weird. and yeah ozherp i can't c any full stop. must b some fly crap on ur comp screen :wink:
> ...



oh dam, now i have some fly crap on my screen too :shock: . i see something that resembles a full stop


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

hozy said:


> .



There it is Jimmeister!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

lol yeah thats what i thought i saw :shock:


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

pmsl all over a full stop here have some more .................. lol.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 8, 2004)

Geezuss Jimbo! Not only you can't type 'em you can't even see them!!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 8, 2004)

l.o.l. u. a.n.d. u.r. f.u.l.l. s.t.o.p.s a.l.a.n.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 8, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> hozy said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh my head hurts! I'm getting too old for this. I think I better go to bed!


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 8, 2004)

After reading some of these posts, I am ROLMFAO. This is great.

Hozy, I am far from an expert and only got my first snake back in June - a juvenile diamond python. Firstly, he is still in a smaller enclosure and I wouldn't dream of putting him in something the size you have. Not for a long while yet. I researched for a long time and spent hours talking to people before even starting to post on this forum. I still ask questions and get great help from this website so you should listen to the people who know what they are talking about and calm down a little.

Secondly, I am getting a hatchling childreni this week and I will be keeping him in a clik clak. That is the best way to do it. I actually visited the house of another member of this site to learn first hand about keeping my new hatchie before running out and buying things without knowing what I was doing.. (Thanks Phil). My advice is to calm down, relax and listen because the people on this site, even Jimmy and Liberated (joking guys), are the ones who will be able to help you now, and in 10 years to come. Make love, not war. (Now Jimmy is getting excited.)

Good luck all the same Hozy. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 8, 2004)

Just dive on in benny boy , she'll be right mate.


----------



## hozy (Dec 8, 2004)

thanx guys but i pretty sure the hides r perfect dunno about a hatchie i will need to do alot more researching for keeping a hachie becuase i know hardling anything about them but i know how to deal with a juvy and up from there its i don't want to stress him out heaps but i'm sure i wont bob will sort me out *fingers crossed*, by the sounds of it he seems to be a nice bloke and will setme up will the know how on wat to do with the youngter thanx guys for your support.

benjimen


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 8, 2004)

One more thing hozy, DON'T BE AFFRAID TO ASK QUESTIONS!!! Only way you will learn. Good luck....


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 8, 2004)

I think he knows that one already ! :lol:


----------



## swampie (Dec 8, 2004)

I like cake


----------



## Stevo (Dec 8, 2004)

i like mud


----------



## ether (Dec 9, 2004)

Hozy dude, keeping a hatchling or a juvenile isnt that much different....i would just start of with a hatchling in a plastic container with a heat mat, it will cost u like 50 bux max for the setup. Then when it is bigger movie it into a bigger enclosure. They may seem like a daunting pet to keep but believe me they are no harder than, say, keeping fish. You will learn heaps in the first few weeks.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 9, 2004)

every fish i ever had died


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

lol, thats cause ur not ment to eat them jimmy :twisted:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 9, 2004)

lol i didnt i dont eat seafood they just died wait do u have to feed fish


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

sometimes u just say the most random things swapie lol good to be original


beno


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2004)

hozy said:


> ok
> well i have done heaps of research now and i know wat to do lol quik rn't i lol all a need to do is buy a snake that is ready for me and i am sure as hell ready for it becuase i have a mate who breeds snakes around the corner from where i live but has no snakes to sell me but as u don't know ya i have been talking to him for months on end about snakes and i think he is sick of it lol well better safe then sorry also he will asist me in my first few months of the snake and he also recons a juvy would be exelent for my encloser i have a few books that i have read over and over before even getting my licence i have had my licence since april and have been looking for a good snake for me i did seem to ask alot of questions and stuff becuase u your all pro and i want to be exatly sure on wat to do becuase i don't want to stuff this up and i'm sure i wont with the help of yous and my mate around the corner my mum knows abit about snakes but is really not into killing the mice to feed them lol so i still know everything u r telling me i just need to run over things to dbl check i a juvy blonde it the snake i will be getting and i will love him for ever lol thought i would let u know and i wish to one day be a breeder of snakes and help those in my situation thanx for your help i will be here all night to answer any questions or info u wanna share with me thanx heaps
> 
> 
> benjimen



I'm sorry Ben but I'm blacklisting reading your posts from here on in! What the hell have you just typed????? I'm about 2 lines in and I'm absolutely sick of it already :shock: Just to think if I continued there is another 3 pages of it! :shock:

There is a lot to be said about literacy these days :? :roll:

cya


----------



## Already_Gone (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, It confused the hell outta me!!!


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

lol ok


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

u want to type it again hozy though with some fullstops etc?


----------



## Nome (Dec 9, 2004)

hozy said:


> ok
> well i have done heaps of research now and i know wat to do lol quik rn't i lol all a need to do is buy a snake that is ready for me and i am sure as hell ready for it becuase i have a mate who breeds snakes around the corner from where i live but has no snakes to sell me but as u don't know ya i have been talking to him for months on end about snakes and i think he is sick of it lol well better safe then sorry also he will asist me in my first few months of the snake and he also recons a juvy would be exelent for my encloser i have a few books that i have read over and over before even getting my licence i have had my licence since april and have been looking for a good snake for me i did seem to ask alot of questions and stuff becuase u your all pro and i want to be exatly sure on wat to do becuase i don't want to stuff this up and i'm sure i wont with the help of yous and my mate around the corner my mum knows abit about snakes but is really not into killing the mice to feed them lol so i still know everything u r telling me i just need to run over things to dbl check i a juvy blonde it the snake i will be getting and i will love him for ever lol thought i would let u know and i wish to one day be a breeder of snakes and help those in my situation thanx for your help i will be here all night to answer any questions or info u wanna share with me thanx heaps
> 
> 
> benjimen



lol, breathe man :wink: 

Good luck with it, we were all there once and you are at a good place to get heaps of advice. I believe you are also buying off a great breeder.

John Weigals book also would help you out. Grab a copy if you can.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ben YOU WILL BE FINE!!! and so will the Maculosa. What books do you have? If you have any probs just let me know.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah!!! I'm a Hatchling Too


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

ok 
well i have done heaps of research now and i know wat to do lol .quik rn't i lol, all a need to do is buy a snake that is ready for me becuase i have a mate who breeds snakes around the corner from where i live but has no snakes to sell me. i have been talking to him for months on end about snakes and i think he is sick of it lol. well better safe then sorry, also he will asist me in my first few months of the snake and he also recons a juvy would be exelent for my enclosure i have a few books that i have read over and over before even getting my licence. i have had my licence since april and have been looking for a good snake for me. i did seem to ask alot of questions and stuff becuase your all proffetionals with snakes and i want to be exatly sure on wat to do becuase i don't want to stuff this up and i'm sure i wont with the help of yous and my mate around the corner .my mum knows abit about snakes but is really not into killing the mice to feed them lol so i still know everything u r telling me i just need to run over thing to double check. im gettinging a juvy blonde and i will love him for ever lol thought i would let u know and i wish to one day be a breeder of snakes and help those in my situation. thanx for your help i will be here all night to answer any questions or info u wanna share with me thanx heaps


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

there thats better well alittle bit lol thanx guys


beno


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Good Job ben that will keep em quite.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 9, 2004)

> ok
> well i have done heaps of research now and i know wat to do lol quik rn't i lol all a need to do is buy a snake that is ready for me and i am sure as hell ready for it becuase i have a mate who breeds snakes around the corner from where i live but has no snakes to sell me but as u don't know ya i have been talking to him for months on end about snakes and i think he is sick of it lol well better safe then sorry also he will asist me in my first few months of the snake and he also recons a juvy would be exelent for my encloser i have a few books that i have read over and over before even getting my licence i have had my licence since april and have been looking for a good snake for me i did seem to ask alot of questions and stuff becuase u your all pro and i want to be exatly sure on wat to do becuase i don't want to stuff this up and i'm sure i wont with the help of yous and my mate around the corner my mum knows abit about snakes but is really not into killing the mice to feed them lol so i still know everything u r telling me i just need to run over things to dbl check i a juvy blonde it the snake i will be getting and i will love him for ever lol thought i would let u know and i wish to one day be a breeder of snakes and help those in my situation thanx for your help i will be here all night to answer any questions or info u wanna share with me thanx heaps
> 
> 
> benjimen



there is a saying for text like this:

tl;dr


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

i have a few books on keeping reptiles and anphibians and also a helpfull book on how to feed them and breed but don't need to worry about the breeding part of them but as is i have read them heaps and should be able to retreavie more....

beno


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2004)

hozy said:


> ok
> well i have done heaps of research now and i know wat to do lol .quik rn't i lol, all a need to do is buy a snake that is ready for me becuase i have a mate who breeds snakes around the corner from where i live but has no snakes to sell me. i have been talking to him for months on end about snakes and i think he is sick of it lol. well better safe then sorry, also he will asist me in my first few months of the snake and he also recons a juvy would be exelent for my enclosure i have a few books that i have read over and over before even getting my licence. i have had my licence since april and have been looking for a good snake for me. i did seem to ask alot of questions and stuff becuase your all proffetionals with snakes and i want to be exatly sure on wat to do becuase i don't want to stuff this up and i'm sure i wont with the help of yous and my mate around the corner .my mum knows abit about snakes but is really not into killing the mice to feed them lol so i still know everything u r telling me i just need to run over thing to double check. im gettinging a juvy blonde and i will love him for ever lol thought i would let u know and i wish to one day be a breeder of snakes and help those in my situation. thanx for your help i will be here all night to answer any questions or info u wanna share with me thanx heaps




:lol: :lol: Thanks Ben, I can actually read that this time  You're unblacklisted - for now :lol: :lol: 

At least you seem to appear pro-active, and you're trying to set about doing the right thing. Good luck to you Ben, you'll do okay, I think :lol:


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

hey wats black listed mean?? and y was i in the first place?
thanx


beno


----------



## hozy (Dec 9, 2004)

awesome!!!!! i'm a juvenile


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Black listed means not talkin to you.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2004)

Not that it would effect you in any way Benny, but blacklisted meant that I?d personally be avoiding your posts! And for the reason why :lol: Where do I start? Your punctuation is atrocious and you inflict more damage with it by submitting these monstrous block paragraphs :lol: And I don?t just mean big, I?m talking about really big, headache inflicting, phone text style paragraphs! But seeing how you actually took the time to revise the splurge of text you bombarded us with, I can see you?re trying to make an effort. If that?s the case, then so will I :lol:

How old are you Ben?


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Look guys i have spoken to ben away from this site and i'm new here but not new to reptiles and as a breeder of childrens pythons i think he is competent to get a python. Mabey not the best choice on his part but hey everyone has to start somewhere dont they? He still has a fair way to go in the sence of expirence etc but for now he seems to be coping alright and knows enough to get his feet off the ground.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ben is 15 i think or mabey 16 cant quite remember.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm all for nurturing young folk in their attempts at aquiring and caring for their first animal but for Christ's sake, wouldn't the time be better spent doing homework or at least revising simple English lessons? Stuff that was taught in Primary School? There's no excuse for long winded posts that noone can understand. Take the time to re-read what you've written and see if it makes sense. Don't be afraid of the odd fullstop and capital letter. It's a pet hate of mine and I know I'm whingeing but give us a break kids will ya's? Either that or could Adam maybe put in a translator program for us older folk?




Greg.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2004)

childreni_440 said:


> Look guys i have spoken to ben away from this site and i'm new here but not new to reptiles and as a breeder of childrens pythons i think he is competent to get a python. Mabey not the best choice on his part but hey everyone has to start somewhere dont they? He still has a fair way to go in the sence of expirence etc but for now he seems to be coping alright and knows enough to get his feet off the ground.



Hee, hee Greg :lol:

Look, I agree! I'm not having a personal swipe at Ben, only his typing :lol: He may well be the greatest bloke on the surface of the planet, but I'd never be able to read about what the hell he?s been doing that?s all :lol: :lol: 

I'm sure he'll do fine. I'm really new to all of this also, but I?ve never been so confused in all my life ? don?t ask me to summarize why :lol:

Take no offence from me Ben, the worst you?ll cop is my self-imposed blacklisting :wink: :lol:


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah. I think its just first time snake owner nerves and excitement with ben.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah I was like an excited little kid when I first got mine :lol: I just hope for the snakes sake that Ben doesn't react like one of those kids whose first instinct is to bite it or shove it in his mouth :lol: :lol:


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL moosenoose i dont think he is that over the top. But i Dont think he is getting a mac anymore. I was just speaking to him and he has made the right choice to go for a diamond or a carpet. I think that will be better and easier for him dont you think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

lol, thanks for the correct txt block hozy, good effert mate. well i think that by all reports u r right with setting up for ur first snake IMO, so i wish u good luck buddy.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah but there's a difference between exuberance and excitement and just plain stupidity Mooser. Some people have more common sense than others. Others show their ignorance from the first time they open their mouth.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL i think he is just very excited!


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh yeah i think we were all in ben's position at the start or at least i was.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah i was, and abused for being to eager :?


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sounds familar too me. As i said iam sure what ever ben buys it will be cared for and loved etc.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 9, 2004)

me nah i was worse then ben at the beggining lol ive settled down a bit now just a bit nd im sure he will learn the code of the aps and use it occasonally like me i dont mind people not ussing punctuation as i can ussaly make it out anyways lol


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

It comes down to everyone is different.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 9, 2004)

voice from the back of the crowd sez "im not"


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Yep, a tough robust Coastal carpet will be the best for him i reckon. You couldnt kill them if you tried (well, by neglect and bad keeping i mean).


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

when i was speaking to him before he said he aint going for a mac any more. he is going for a diamond or a carpet alot better choice than his first. At least i think so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

whats wrong with a mac as a first snake?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 9, 2004)

well look at u, u got a mac for ur first snake and i dont think anybody wants to end up like u ha ha ha


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

Its a hatchling mac theres first prob. Only had two feeds theres the second prob and all expirenced python keepers no that young childrens are hard to get feeding if they stop.


----------



## swampie (Dec 9, 2004)

Is this ever going to end.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 9, 2004)

I dont know it's a debateable subject though.

Sorry 4 the spelling.


----------



## lutzd (Dec 10, 2004)

Aaaarrrrrggh! Where's my brain? [I think I left it around here somewhere!]. 

Oops! Sorry for the punctuation and spelling! I'll translate :

aaaarrrrrggh weres my brain i thnk i lft t round here sumwere

Sorry, but [personal opinion from me, not as a moderator], I tend to agree with Gregory. This site is not a mobile phone. My understand is that you abbreviate on a mobile phone to save space and time. [Mobile phone manufacturers have a lot to answer for, if you ask me!]  Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of being able to skip posts that I don't like - I have to read them all! :-(

It doesn't take that much effort to press a couple of keys (,. and the shift key). I find it hard to believe that kids today really CAN'T punctuate and spell if they really try. All it takes is a little more time and care. I don't care about the odd spelling mistake or typo - God knows, I make those myself, but a little more effort to make the text readable _would_ be appreciated from the older, fuddy-duddy set such as me! :-(


----------



## Linus (Dec 10, 2004)

Exactly Lutzd... SMS is going to bring about the downfall of Australian literacy.

To stay on topic I can definitely recommend a diamond as a first snake.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 10, 2004)

> Aaaarrrrrggh! Where's my brain? [I think I left it around here somewhere!].
> 
> Oops! Sorry for the punctuation and spelling! I'll translate :
> 
> ...



there is another forum that I frequent that bans people using "L33t sp34k" and "AOL Speak." Quite a deterrent especially when it costs US$10 to join


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 10, 2004)

childreni_440, a mac would make a much better first snake than a diamond!


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

look ether way i can't get a snake for myself this is to hard to say the write thing. i just want a first snake to love, most of u r preventing me from getting one becuase u say i'm not READY!!. the only one whos knows wen i ready is me! 

so if u would just help me instead of making it hard by telling or letting most the breeders know not to sell me a snake.

its like a big shut off i can't get one anywhere now

thanx guys for the shut out and i hope u all know u have crushed my dreams of getting a snake becuase no one will sell me one now!

thanx heaps!


benjimen


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 10, 2004)

hozy said:


> look ether way i can't get a snake for myself this is to hard to say the write thing. i just want a first snake to love, most of u r preventing me from getting one becuase u say i'm not READY!!. the only one whos knows wen i ready is me!
> 
> so if u would just help me instead of making it hard by telling or letting most the breeders know not to sell me a snake.
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: Fire up Benny! :wink: You've got your war paint on now haven't you? :lol: 

You'll find one mate, we just want you to be careful about your choices and how you'll look after it when you get it, that's all. If you lived here I'd recommend someone who has some nice Darwin hatchies (you'd get one immediately!). 

Anything you get will tame down with proper handling and care. I'd personally avoid some of the Scub pythons and maybe even some of the Coastals (only due to their size). Bredlis are stunning snakes and don't grow to ridiculous sizes and have fantastic temperments.

All I can say is you're not looking hard enough as to where to buy one from. It seems to me that NSW has an overload of snake breeders there. If the breeder sees you are ready, and is satisfied you have the right gear to look after one, I can't see any reason as to why you couldn't buy one this weekend.

JMO
Luke.

ps: I read your post with ease this time :wink:


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 10, 2004)

I dont think anyone is doubting your intention to own a snake and to care for one - what they are doubting is your maturity to be able to. Owning a snake is alot of work, not to mention that they are not the cheapest pet to own with a cheap python starting at around $150, not to mention the cost of an enclosure and food. Thats alot of money to throw away when you are no longer interested, or if something happens beyond your control. 

Many of the breeders here have put alot of effort in breeding hatchlings and a hessitant to hand one over to someone who appears to not look after it properly. If you were selling your car which was your pride and joy, would you sell it to someone interested in entering it into the local stock car speedway championship? I dont think so and the breeders have the same sentiment with regards to their snakes.

What experience have you got with looking after animals? A cat, dog or even exotic fish are alot easier to look after in my opinion as feeding and grooming can be become routine and easy to remember. A snake isnt as easy because you need to record or remember when its time to start offering food to it again. 

The only thing everyone is doing is making sure that their produce go into suitable hands, its a massive disappointment to have something die because it was neglected. For this reason it is the BREEDERS decision to sell you a snake, not yours


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Great post Samma!!! 

I think a coastal will be a great starter as i have said earlier. As for the size of them, its going to take a good 3-5 years for it to get to a big size anyway, and im sure in that time Hozy will have learnt the ins and outs of caring for it. 

Go for a coastal Hozy, you cant go wrong mate. 
Plus, there are a shedload available in the sydney area at the moment too.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 10, 2004)

You're looking HOT Sherms :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah moosy i scrub up alright sometimes!! :lol:


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

well its just one big diapoint ment not knowing wat sites to look up for sale pythons on nsw its not that i don't know anything i know heaps about keeping a snake if i want u could ask me quetions.

if i answer them wrong i will be more likly to find out about quikly and then get back to u once i have understood the answer.

if you have any questions for me ask me now becuase i am here all day.

thanx i might get a coastal but its just i really wanted a diamond, becuase im brother in law had 2 but had to sell them one was injured and was on the mends and the other was a nice 6 foot and he was named monty now this snake was my inspiratio towards snakes thats one reason y i want a diamond becuase of the following reasons.

1.there are plenty around
2.very easy to hadle around kids/depends on the breed
3.very pretty snake to have
4.they r modaratly easy to keep
5.only one big factory about them/size
6.only one problem with the type of diamond is its virus it gets but thats only in the rarly factor.

but other than that i am willing to get a diamond or a coastal but if worst comes to worst i can always get a blonde for a first snake. thanx 

beno


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 10, 2004)

This is getting really boring. If you want a snake, make up your mind on what species you would like to keep and go buy one. There's heaps around!


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 10, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> You're looking HOT Sherms :lol:



moose have a look in the Rogues Gallery and you might change your opinion! :lol:


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 10, 2004)

> This is getting really boring.



not really, the drama he is creating is kind of lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

ozherpconservation said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > You're looking HOT Sherms :lol:
> ...



I think he will lust for me even stronger if he does that!!


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

i want a diamond or a coastal is that is wat i want ok thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Get a coastal. 

For $150 you cant go wrong.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 10, 2004)

> i want a diamond or a coastal is that is wat i want ok thank you.



have you got a herp licence yet?


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

yep i have had a rk licence since april.


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> ozherpconservation said:
> 
> 
> > moosenoose said:
> ...



lol nice work hahahah


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Dec 10, 2004)

When I first started posting my interest in getting a snake here I was told that any of the snakes listed in this thread would be good for a newbie, I can't understand why everyone is having a go at his snake choices, hozy, if you want a diamond go for it!

Here are some questions I think you should be solid on before getting your snake:

1) What temp gradient should that species be kept at?
2) What humidity levels should be?
3) What size enclosure should it be kept in?
4) How much and how often should it be fed?
5) How should it be handled and how often?

There are probably a ton more things you will learn and do, but if know this stuff and you have a proper setup then you are ready, as long as you are prepared to do the regular clean up and monitor the enclosure conditions regularly then in the words of nike: just do it!

Cheers.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Dec 10, 2004)

And if you do decide on a diamond then you should give it a fews hours a week in the sun, wether it is necessary or not, it can only be benificial.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll sell you that Diamond of mine if you don't mind that it may bite you. It will tame down but at the moment it doesn't get handled at all.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 10, 2004)

i think the only reason people are reluctant hozy is cause u keep changing ur mind but im my opinion u havnt said a thing that would make me think u couldnt look after a snake but hozy mate im sure u can find sumone selling a diamond or a coastal on one of those sites just contact a seller have a chat and see how u go


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

SnakeWrangler said:


> When I first started posting my interest in getting a snake here I was told that any of the snakes listed in this thread would be good for a newbie, I can't understand why everyone is having a go at his snake choices, hozy, if you want a diamond go for it!
> 
> Here are some questions I think you should be solid on before getting your snake:
> 
> ...




well 
1.between 28 and 30 degs centagrade
2.i think between 43 and 60 should be good for most python plus the water bowl to boot
3.the size best suited to the species of snake
4.depends once again on the size and the weight of the snake and also depends on how often u want it to be fed myn will be fed once every week and a half or just a week
5.its not! to be handled after feeding or befor and after sheding but other then that wen its most active


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

thats the answers to your questions snake wrangler plz tell me if i am wrong in anyway which most likly i am but thats my idea on keeping a snake for those questions.


beno


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2004)

Come on people,give they guy a break!!!He's keen as like we all were at one stage and a bit of over enthusiasm for reptiles can't be all that bad ,plus hozy has brushed up on his puctuation so give so give the guy a bit of credit.I can recall quite a few people asking some ridiculous questions this year and now they are handing out advice as well as critisizing :roll: 

Sounds to me you are well and truly ready for your first snake and personally i wouldn't recommend a diamond as a first snake due to UV requirements and different temp needs although the temps won't be a problem in Newcastle.I think a blonde mac from Bob would be a great first snake and his line grow to a fairly decent size and are very nice looking animals.There's plenty of places on the net advertising snakes of all kinds and you shouldn't be a problem finding something you want.

I say go for it hozy and good luck with your future snake whatever type it may be ,there's a huge choice and depending on your funds you should find yourself a nice snake.Make sure you ask the breeder or seller of the snake questions such as how placid the animal is and how well it feeds,get some pics and if possible go see the seller and view the snake personally.Any problems or questions that you may have after getting your snake should easily be answered by people on this site.As also mentioned earlier i would highly recommend buying the book "What's Wrong With my Snake"....You seem more prepared than others i've seen so go for it and enjoy your new hobby


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

thanx for support!! well heres another person that thinks i am ready for my first snake. 'yay' loving it i will have a snake soon becuase i have devoted my days to looking for a good reptile thanx heaps everyone!.

hey when i do get my snake i will have some quetions for everyone lol ,just to return the goods hehehe.

well i think i'm ready for a snake i really have done my homework on diamonds and also on coastle carpet pythons this will be the highlight of my young life lol.

well i thanx again for answering all or my silly qestions that you would of herd so so so many times. 

thanx again

benjimen


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

hows that for gramma and engilsh getting better hey lol its like primary school again lol yay.


beno


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nicley done beno lol. I could use gramma and engrish but I think most people can just understand me. He he he engrish


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

look at www.herptrader.com and press the herptrader link on the left hand side the it comes up with a fair few adds, also then you can click on snake near the top of the page and it comes up with heaps of for sale classified. good luck.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 10, 2004)

Allready suggested that to him Ricko but keep checking there beno they get updated frequantly.


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 10, 2004)

You forgot the .au Ricko its www.herpshop.com.au


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

sorry man i got it in favs so i dont know it of by heart.


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

lol umm its all american.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 10, 2004)

check out add 431-001


----------



## Greebo (Dec 10, 2004)

> When I first started posting my interest in getting a snake here I was told that any of the snakes listed in this thread would be good for a newbie, I can't understand why everyone is having a go at his snake choices, hozy, if you want a diamond go for it!


 That's exactly right. That's why there are different categories of reptiles. Those that are listed as Class1 are all OK for a beginner.


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

yea


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

Good stuff Ben! 
I would go for a coastal just easier IMO 
Although i must admit diamonds are not on the top of my list anyway .
You will end up with more then 1 eventually anyway


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> Good stuff Ben!
> I would go for a coastal just easier IMO
> Although i must admit diamonds are not on the top of my list anyway .
> You will end up with more then 1 eventually anyway



yea i know lol


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> Good stuff Ben!
> I would go for a coastal just easier IMO
> Although i must admit diamonds are not on the top of my list anyway .
> You will end up with more then 1 eventually anyway



yea i know lol


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

Hozy just get a snake for God's sake. Just get what you want. Don't worry about what other ppl say. Doesn't matter what you buy you will get bitten eventually.


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

hugsta said:


> Hozy just get a snake for God's sake. Just get what you want. Don't worry about what other ppl say. Doesn't matter what you buy you will get bitten eventually.



Yes it is a long thread :lol:


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

lol i'm not worryed about a bite lol the snake can bite me all it likes it don't hert i been bitten by heaps of snakes its not new to me


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 10, 2004)

What have you been bitten by?


----------



## hozy (Dec 10, 2004)

eastern brown and a few pythons such as a townsville carpet python and i think a baby tiger i think i can't member it was like 5yrs ago anyway thats pretty much what i have been bitten by and most have been for catching them and letting them go in my house lol hey come to think of it most r elipids. lol

beno


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 10, 2004)

So how long were you in hospital for ?


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh no, just when i thought the thread couldn't get worse! :roll:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Oh no, just when i thought the thread couldn't get worse!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## swampie (Dec 11, 2004)

Hope your not telling porkys hozy.
If you got bitten by a brown or a tiger you would have been a sick lad.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

> Hope your not telling porkys hozy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: oh no :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2004)

Maybe you should look into venemoids Hozy. :wink:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

With a nick like his they would probabaly suit him well :lol:


----------



## Gregory (Dec 11, 2004)

hozy said:


> eastern brown and a few pythons such as a townsville carpet python and i think a baby tiger i think i can't member it was like 5yrs ago anyway thats pretty much what i have been bitten by and most have been for catching them and letting them go in my house lol hey come to think of it most r elipids. lol beno




After this little gem, I'm pretty sure it's safe to say that Beno is full of **** and doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. 
Thanks Beno, you've just reinforced to us what everyone's been thinking.




Greg.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm suprised he isnt dead. Mabey he thought that it was a brown snake and it was only a childrens python. As much as i hate to say this to ben but I'm with Greg on this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Hozy, Stop talking **** and start talking true.

You're not making friends here with your stories, you are just digging yourself deeper into the forgotten herper grave! 

If you want to get your first snake, go and get it, enough crip crap, just do it. No-one wants to read anymore of your ramblings, ( sorry if you dont agree, but thats my opinion and im sure there are many that agree with it ) stop procrastinating and get out there and do something!! 


P.s, sorry for anyone that doesnt agree, but im over this ****, and im sure im not alone! 

Cheers and good day, 
Alan.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 11, 2004)

Couldn't have put it better myself Teamsherman!


----------



## Ricko (Dec 11, 2004)

notice he hasnt replied after making those comments.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 11, 2004)

forum drama, lollerskates


----------



## ether (Dec 11, 2004)

Why would you lie about getting bitten by a Brown snake on an site full of reptile mad humans. No one will believe you and you just lose everyones respect. Or what there was of it.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm amazed that he said. :shock: and ether your are completely right. I also agree with Greebo


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 11, 2004)

it could have been just a brown snake instead of a Brown Snake.

Something like a Brown Tree Snake maybe


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 11, 2004)

Greebo said:


> Maybe you should look into venemoids Hozy. :wink:



Hahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: Nice one Greebs!

My God!!! I've got another page and a half to try & read, and my eye's are buldging already! :shock: You've certainly achieved something here Benny! I think this has out scored the Chondros post in the area of viewed interest. Almost 2K's worth of hits and no sign of slowing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bono888 (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow!!! :lol: What an introduction to this site! Ive just read this thread in its entire and was thoroughly entertained!
Who needs day time TV  
Thanks for getting me hooked Benny


----------



## Springherp (Dec 11, 2004)

Guys, maybe he was bitten by an eastern brown? Does'nt that make him even more foolish?
Welcome Bono888, ava good one mate!


----------



## ether (Dec 11, 2004)

Maybe he didnt get bitten at all....


----------



## Bono888 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks springherp!
Ive got to keep dodging the boss. :? Im at work and I cant drag myself away from this thread.
Does this kind of thing happen alot, or did I just get lucky?  
And to think I joined to expand my knowledge on herps! You get more then that here  !!!
Fantastic site guys!


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 11, 2004)

Welcome Bono888, yes it does happen a lot. We have few funny one's here!

I would be suprised if Beno's even touched a snake other than his trouser snake (which he never seems to have his hands off!). Good on ya Beno, you've given us all a good laugh!

Daniel


----------



## swampie (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah,top stuff Beno it has been amuseing to read your posts and the coments that have come out of them.
Good work mate!!


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 11, 2004)

ozherpconservation said:


> I would be suprised if Beno's even touched a snake other than his trouser snake (which he never seems to have his hands off!). Good on ya Beno, you've given us all a good laugh!



I think thats the closest thing to the truth i have heard on this thread. Sorry ben but those comments about the brown snake bite has just confirmed all our suspicions.


----------



## hozy (Dec 11, 2004)

hey i have been bitten by a brown and it was more like a nudge i serious!
it sceard the crap out of me i was down at the areo drom in corryong near where u live rhys and it was under a sheet of metal ,ohh the snake was agro and as i lifted the sheet of metal it struk at me and it slitherd off really quik i only know this becuase of the brown spots on its bellie.

thats wen i drew the line for catching snakes and moved on to handleing pythons with my mate who owns a townsville carpet.that snake bit me becuase i put my hand in to quik and sceard the snake."lesson lernt there".

and the tiger was a dry bite becuase i was at the creek and it was in the water!

if u don't beleve me u don't have to but i know wat happend so i got no problems with it.

benjimen


----------



## swampie (Dec 11, 2004)

I beleive ya hozy (but thousands would'nt) !!!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Come on now Hozy,how did you kow it was a dry bite?Did you go to hospital and are you sure it was the species you said?Come on mate spill the beans!

One thing i thought i might mention to you which you should know having all your experience is that snakes aren't toys and shouldn't be treated as such.It's not tough or macho to tell everyone you've been bitten by vens,and i'm not going back in the thread but i'm sure you mentioned something about catching elapids and letting them loose in your house :roll: 

Get yaself a snake and stop procrastinating as has been said,and i also think they're heaps easier to look after than fish,and i don't mean you're average gold fish or guppy.Or maybe you should stick to handling your trouser snak a bit more,up to you mate lol


----------



## hozy (Dec 11, 2004)

lol na wen i was little i let them go in the house by acedent and yea.

i am telling the TRUTH!! i have been bitten by snakes y is that so hard to beleve lol i'm sure everyone has had there incounters with snakes!!!.

y can't i have a bite or to lol am i not alowed to becuse i'm a beginner?

lol its just like a old saying curioustiy killed the cat i am just one of those ppl that have had more runins the elipids

its nothing to bost about your rite but the question was asked and i answerd is that a crime on this site???? well if it is then i got about 76 of them.

spose i better go to jail then for that many posts lol jk

na i have and i will contiute to be bitten like everyone else that holds a snake 

thats all i have to say on the matter thanks 

beno


----------



## hozy (Dec 11, 2004)

wow this is a long thread and it has nothing to do with the title now lol how ordiary of me to talk about the tottal opposite lol


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 11, 2004)

if an elapid bit you when you were a child, it would have knocked you around pretty hard, even if it was only done by a weak venonoid.

What did you do suck the poison out?


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 11, 2004)

How long were you in hospital?


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 11, 2004)

Ben, get your hand off it!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 11, 2004)

ozherpconservation,

Thats a great suggestion.

Cheers Rhys


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2004)

I stopped reading Hozys stories.

Has he got a snake yet?


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Dec 11, 2004)

First of all, he said it was "more of a nudge" so clearly there was no envenomation, as far as I know it is only if they actually bite you that you get sick and/or die, sure he worded it wrong when he said it, but do we crucify people for wording things wrong or what?!

Secondly, about the the so called dry bite, he is here talking to you guys isn't he? obviously if it was what he thinks it was then if it did bite him then it had to be a dry bite or he would be dead!!

Besides all of this, before he even replied, you had all assumed that he never got sick and never went to the hospital, why didn't anyone just post a question asking instead of making the assumption.

If even half the meaningless posts were taken from this thread it would be just like any other!!

Just my 2 cents and in case this makes anyone annoyed just read my signature. :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 11, 2004)

This topic is so long.
I managed to read only first 3 and last 3 pages.
It is incredible how many people can be amused by stupidity.
Looks like we found here new form of entertiment.

I only wish if Ben will come to our christmas bash in fetherdale on 18th this month, to proove us all wrong.


----------



## Alexahnder (Dec 11, 2004)

This whole story sound interesting. Starts off saying how he was bitten by a brown and then it goes on to saying how it was "more of a nudge". So basically I am goiven the impression that he was actually struck at by a brown. I've been struck at by browns too and that doesn't mean I have actually been bitten. 



> Secondly, about the the so called dry bite, he is here talking to you guys isn't he? obviously if it was what he thinks it was then if it did bite him then it had to be a dry bite or he would be dead!!



This is dodgy information at its best. I know people who have been bitten and envenomated by Tigers and ended up sitting out the bite. Although this isn't the most sensible thing to do being bitten and envenomated does not mean you'll die.

Also going into water after a Tiger Snake would have to be one of the stupidest things i've heard.

Any bite from dangerously venomous elapids, should, in my opinion be taken seriously and shouldn't be bragged about in this manner.

Alex


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 11, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> So how long were you in hospital for ?






snakewrangler said:


> Besides all of this, before he even replied, you had all assumed that he never got sick and never went to the hospital, why didn't anyone just post a question asking instead of making the assumption




Did you see my qestion directly under where he said what he got bitten by ?


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 11, 2004)

It is the type of thread that will lift a members post count ! :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

I have yet to see a brown snake that does not aim to bite. I don't know of anyone that has been "nudged" by a brown snake. I may be wrong, but I don't beleive their temperament is to give someone a "nudge".

And all this is only relevant if you believe this ****.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 11, 2004)

hungsta you are completely right i have never heard of a "wild" snake nudgeing. 
Ben i suggest that you have gone to deep into this whether it is true or lies. As said earlier this thread has made everyone weary of you in the sence that it is hard to determine the facts from the bulls***. Not trying to offend just telling you as i see it.

Cheers Rhys


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2004)

> And all this is only relevant if you believe this ****.


 I believe it!
I have been bitten by so many ilepads that the blood bank now uses my blood as anti-venom.

I have been bitten by over 20 Eastern Browns...would you believe nudged by 10 Eastern Browns....ok, I saw one on TV once.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> And all this is only relevant if you believe this ****.
> 
> ...




ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Gregory (Dec 11, 2004)

childreni_440 said:


> hungsta you are completely right




Ah, so you know BIG Daz do ya?
I'd heard he was hung, I thought he was just bragging


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Ah, so you know BIG Daz do ya?
> I'd heard he was hung, I thought he was just bragging



Told you it was true Greg. :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

PMSFL...I know a few girls that have been bitten by browns!


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> PMSFL...I know a few girls that have been bitten by browns!



ROTFLMFAO..........where abouts browns and did you nudge them first...LOL


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

Well i can assure you it wasn;t a feeding response or act of aggression,and yeah it's always good to give em a bit of a nudge first!One thing i do know is that they weren't dry bites :roll: :lol:


----------



## hozy (Dec 11, 2004)

tell ya what u can all beleve wat u all want i have nothing to say anymore becuase ppl only make wat they think should be the truth so i just told u want happend if u wanna beleve me then good but if u don't then i don't care u can sit there and wonder all day! becuase i know wat happend to me!!!

a brown isan't allways a agressive snake ,"but this one was" ,personly i think the snake was starteld and was more of a quik reaction to be lifting its cover and making it vualreable an scaerd.

THIS IS ALL I WILL SAY ABOUT THE MATTER!! otherwise this will drag out for more than 16 pages and i don't want to just amuse u all i want to me respected not ripped on.

i don't want to be apart of this no more! so u can say watever you all want becuase i don't care an obviously u don't ether!


yours sincerly
benjimen


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Well i can assure you it wasn;t a feeding response or act of aggression,and yeah it's always good to give em a bit of a nudge first!One thing i do know is that they weren't dry bites


Did you suck out the poison....LMFAO


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> a brown isan't allways a agressive snake ,"but this one was" ,personly i think the snake was starteld and was more of a quik reaction to be lifting its cover and making it vualreable an scaerd.



Nothing like a contradiction. :roll: 

I have not met a non-aggressive brown snake yet and to then say that it was aggressive and it just "nudged" you. Well now I have heard it all.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

> Did you suck out the poison....LMFAO


Nah mate i just waited to see what the symptoms and after effects would be :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2004)

> i want to me respected


I'll still repsect you in the morning Hozy.



> i don't care an obviously u don't ether!



What have you got against Ether now??


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Nah mate i just waited to see what the symptoms and after effects would be



I am led to believe that after a prolonged bite by a brown they will shudder severely after a while for a brief period of time before going into a relaxed state of exhaustion.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

> I am led to believe that after a prolonged bite by a brown they will shudder severely after a while for a brief period of time before going into a relaxed state of exhaustion.


Yes i have found that often to be the case with almost convulsive trembling,shuddering then followed by a smoke and a big one of these  on their face lol


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Yes i have found that often to be the case with almost convulsive trembling,shuddering then followed by a smoke and a big one of these on their face lol



I hope you allow them a period of bedrest before they leave and of course offer them a shower to clean their wounds.


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 11, 2004)

I always thought it was the girls job to suck the poison out ! :lol: :evil:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> i don't care an obviously u don't ether!
> 
> ...


That is a bit ruff eh Greebs, he is now picking on others as well.


----------



## hozy (Dec 11, 2004)

rolmao i am talking about ether as in not the person lol as in ether of u!


----------



## hozy (Dec 11, 2004)

look do u all want me to leave or sumthing??????

becuase i will if u want me to
all i want is some mates who r interested in the same thing as me!!! thats all if there is a problem there let me know.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

ether ,or...doesn't really matter!

Seriously beno most of us are just having a laugh and takin the p**s!Don't take it to heart too much mate


----------



## Greebo (Dec 11, 2004)

I've heard that being bitten by elpids can make people over sensitive.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 11, 2004)

Gregory said:


> Ah, so you know BIG Daz do ya?
> I'd heard he was hung, I thought he was just bragging



oh greggles........dont give him a big....head :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

PMSL again :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 11, 2004)

believe me hugsta aleady has a big head......without needing any encouragment.....or swelling


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> believe me hugsta aleady has a big head......without needing any encouragment.....or swelling



Thanks Bryony. :lol: Now do you believe me Greg. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 11, 2004)

you have to walk sideways through door ways cause of your ego 
j/j


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> you have to walk sideways through door ways cause of your ego



Since when have you called it an ego.....LOL :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

oh!! and besides as big as this topic is :lol: I didn't bring it up.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 11, 2004)

yes you are right....hungsta


childreni_440 said:


> hungsta you are completely right



lol
so how well do you know each other?


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> yes you are right....hungsta
> childreni_440 wrote:
> hungsta you are completely right
> 
> ...




See I told you I didn't bring it up. I think he looked while I was in the mens room.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't believe this post is STILL going! 
Funniest thing I've read in ages!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swampie (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah hozy dont take it to heart mate we are just takeing the mickey out of you.Just cop it on the chin mate its charecter building or give it back to us and have a laugh yourself but you dont need to leave ,if you're serious about herping you can learn alot from this site, think about you're questions and listen to the answers that you think make most sense as everyone has a varied opinion on the subject .


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 12, 2004)

hehehe yeah it's a crack up ey mooseman :lol: 

By the way mate what type of carpet is that in your avatar,Darwin?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2004)

BROWNS said:


> hehehe yeah it's a crack up ey mooseman :lol:
> 
> By the way mate what type of carpet is that in your avatar,Darwin?




Yeah Brownie, She my only snake and she's a Darwin. I'm absolutely stoked with her, she's my pride & joy  

Benny, lets face it! You're a compulsive liar! :lol: :lol: :lol: We will now never ever, in a million years, believe a single word you breath, for the remainder of the term of your natural life :lol: :lol:


----------



## ether (Dec 12, 2004)

Hozy reminds me of a few past members that we have had that really love to talk out of their ****


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2004)

ether said:


> Hozy reminds me of a few past members that we have had that really love to talk out of their ****



Gobs? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hozy (Dec 12, 2004)

*mmm*



moosenoose said:


> BROWNS said:
> 
> 
> > hehehe yeah it's a crack up ey mooseman :lol:
> ...



well lets see ok if u wanna be a jerk go for it i got no problems but don't talk to me again comprenday!!

as someone says your BLACKLISTED! so in future don't post anything on anything i made or write about

just leave me alone and we should get along fine.

beno


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2004)

hozy said:


> well lets see ok if u wanna be a jerk go for it i got no problems but don't talk to me again comprenday!!
> 
> as someone says your BLACKLISTED! so in future don't post anything on anything i made or write about
> 
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: Remember, I *unblacklisted* you when I could read your sms texting :lol: But you are just so entertaining Benny I just can't leave this thread alone :lol: :lol: God I'm a jerk! :wink: 

Have you bought your Diamond headed Black constrictor yet? :wink: I'm also noticing there's not alot of peace & love around anymore


----------



## swampie (Dec 12, 2004)

We should call this the energizer thread (he,s still go'n!!!!)


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2004)

> just leave me alone and we should get along fine.
> 
> beno



Such hostility,
Peace out Beano


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah chill out bro,it's all in good fun!Sometimes we just can't help it :lol: 

Have you chosen your new snake yet mate?I would highly recommend a spitting emerald hooded tree python,such lovely animals :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

What about a Anachonboacarpet spitsinyourii? they are pretty nice too i reckon!


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 12, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> What about a Anachonboacarpet spitsinyourii? they are pretty nice too i reckon!



I have just had 20 hatchlings of this breed. LOL


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Dec 12, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> dobermanmick said:
> 
> 
> > So how long were you in hospital for ?
> ...



Dobermanmick, one person asking the question doesn't give all others the right to assume, sure I should have said "the majority" however I was thinking along the lines of "all" those making the assumptions, you as the only person to ask that question were naturally excluded from what I was saying.



Alexahnder said:


> This is dodgy information at its best. I know people who have been bitten and envenomated by Tigers and ended up sitting out the bite. Although this isn't the most sensible thing to do being bitten and envenomated does not mean you'll die.



Alexahnder, how many do you know that have done this? And then tell me how many of these were around the age of 10! Read Hozy's post properly and you will see he said it was 5 years ago, he is now 15, this makes him 10 at the time, if you really take the time to read it he said "he thinks" it was a baby tiger but can't be sure because it was so long ago! And how many 10 year old kids do you know that love reptiles would stop and think, "hmm, this might be dangerous, I had better not do it", I cant think of any 10 year old that would do this let alone one that is into reptiles.

You all need to face facts, you are just not happy unless you sit on an internet forum bagging newbies who come genuinely trying to find people who they can relate to and get help from. You think you know it all and have no regard for other peoples feelings, he hasn't even been here for a month and you already have him feeling like he should go!!

As far as I am concerned this is disgraceful.

I only have one thing to say: Get over yourself and GET A LIFE!!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2004)

> You all need to face facts


 If you can find any facts in this thread could you please point them out to me?


----------



## Bryony (Dec 12, 2004)

childreni_440 said:


> hungsta......




i am still to find evidence of this but it may be fact 
lol


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2004)

SnakeWrangler said:


> You all need to face facts, you are just not happy unless you sit on an internet forum bagging newbies who come genuinely trying to find people who they can relate to and get help from. You think you know it all and have no regard for other peoples feelings, he hasn't even been here for a month and you already have him feeling like he should go!!
> 
> As far as I am concerned this is disgraceful.
> 
> I only have one thing to say: Get over yourself and GET A LIFE!!



Take a bow, you're work here is done SW :lol: :lol: 

I've got no ill will towards Ben at all! He himself only, has become his own worst enemy on this thread! In short, what does he think to achieve by coming here and telling complete and utter porkies! To suggest such stupid things to members here is only suggesting to me that he thinks we _are stupid!_ It's all very well throwing on the White Knight outfit SW and come to the rescue of him if there is a viable reason to do so! Ben needs to pull his head in a little, and realise that he's beating up a storm here! The only thing I've seen him do is stir the pot and antagonize members! Looks like even childreni_440 has seen the light! :shock: 

Anyway I don't give a toss - I'm just here for the entertainment! :lol:


----------



## Tommo (Dec 12, 2004)

dont know why, but reading this post reminded me of this- http://www.snakegetters.com/hk/rastus.html

lol, they spell the same


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 12, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> Looks like even childreni_440 has seen the light! :shock:



Thanks i think.... Whats this spose to mean.

Cheers Rhys


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 12, 2004)

Bob the News Reader: We now crossing to our live reporter Samma3l for some late breaking news

Samma3l: Thanks Bob. I'm reporting here on the APS forums where this train smash of a thread. Its upto day 4 now and the Drama is still pouring out. Forums poster hozy doesnt quite know what he has done and is desparately trying to gain some credibility. Here is an artists rendition of what happened


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 12, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> Anyway I don't give a toss - I'm just here for the entertainment! :lol:




I am with you Moose :lol:


----------



## hozy (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY NICE ANAMATION!!
but i don't think u need to make it anymore clearer!
i will leave so this thread can be deleted and u can forget me and go on with your perfect lives and have fun with your reptiles, becuase u have just lost a newbie and also a was soon to be fellow herper but now i don't even think i should like snakes anymore!

becuase u have triven me around the bend!

u really wanna know the truth!!! that brown! it did strike at me and it did hit me but i after it did i dropped to the ground and passed out i woke up sweating like a pig and a huge headache this is wat happend i didn't want to tell u this becuase its embarsing and i didn't want anyone to know espesilly you guys now u will think i'm a coward!! and a loser.

look i can to this site because i thought u wer all nice people but i am sadly wrong! well from wat you have all shown me i think so.

well i hope u r all happy becuase at the start i did take it on the chin and have a laught but now its gone to far for me to say anything becuase u like all turn it aganst me so i can't back myself up so if u want to treat nebies like this then this site will die out u know, well eventually if u treat people like u have treated me i don't desurve all this!!! do i??

i am sick of all this all i want is for you all to say sorry! and treat me normaly and have respect for me is that so hard to ask for these days???

well before i leave i want to say this, you have started to fade my love for snakes out and if u keep going i will leave and give up of snakes which i don't want to do but if it keeps up i will have to!



benjimen


----------



## Bryony (Dec 12, 2004)

chill pill?


----------



## Slateman (Dec 12, 2004)

hozy said:


> look do u all want me to leave or sumthing??????
> 
> becuase i will if u want me to
> all i want is some mates who r interested in the same thing as me!!! thats all if there is a problem there let me know.



Hozy please stay with us. I would be upset if you will leave. I am supporting the idea that our group should be more than dry reptile site with out humor..
That is why we created chit chat forum. 
Your thread will beat our record we had with legendary gereen python debate soon

Look at the bright site. You are well known personality here on APS just in 2 weeks. 

I do not know if you are real kid or poster, but so far you are obeying rules and you are fun. You will be our little sunshitn here on APS from now on.

I know that people are giving you hard time, just ignor them and keep posting.

You are doing better job to entertine than me with my Slatemans English.

I am starting to like you kid.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 12, 2004)

Mellow out man,mellow out! As has been said we're just taking the p*ss and if you really love snakes you shouldn't let a thread on a website throw you off the path or passion!


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 12, 2004)

Slateman said:


> You will be our little sunshitn here on APS from now on.




roflmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 12, 2004)

BROWNS said:


> if you really love snakes you shouldn't let a thread on a website throw you off the path or passion!



if you have a true passion about somthing.....nothing will ever derive your interest.......think about it

just cause some people give you sh*t on 1 internet forum does not mean anything, do what you want and like what you like, i have found this entertaining at the most, i dont take this seriously


now come on back and have a beer and go..........1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10
and breath


----------



## Slateman (Dec 12, 2004)

hozy said:


> well before i leave i want to say this, you have started to fade my love for snakes out and if u keep going i will leave and give up of snakes which i don't want to do but if it keeps up i will have to!
> 
> 
> 
> benjimen



Well boy you are really dissapointing me. I had impression that you really love the snakes. If few negative posts make so much change in your love, I feel sorry for all what you will love in future. 
Mabe good that you did not buy snake after all . It is not nice to change the mind like that. Looks like some of the members had you right after all.

I would recommend you to forgot all about the embaresing posts you made and just enjoy your self . People had just inicent fun with you becaose the way you started your posts here. In the time you will see that most of us are OK.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 12, 2004)

when you have a passion for something.....you stand up for it no matter what, you always support it and if you dont then you dont have a real passion

if you are thinking any of this you are probley just liking snakes cause they are different


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 12, 2004)

Maybe you should leave the blondes alone hozy"they're usually trouble anyway" and go for a brunette :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 12, 2004)

Ohhh


----------



## peterescue (Dec 12, 2004)

Oh, I thought this must be a thread full of moosey's blonde jokes but no. Still, sunshine will never be the same to me ever again :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2004)

For those people buying into this:
I have a lovely bridge for sale. Situated in North Sydney and has great view.I am open to offers. Bridge can be inspected most days if you are interested.


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 12, 2004)

a bridge in sydney?? I dont think ive seen one there


----------



## hozy (Dec 12, 2004)

no i have lovd snake since i first said to my mum ,look mum!!! i found a nake!! (i said nake back in those days), mum come quik i found a nake well she came running flat out and said where i pointed at the ground and it was a worm!!!! lol,

wen mum told me this i was in histerics and relised that i have loved snakes all my life because i used to catch them and let them go same with lizards i love reptiles but its all this comotion really made me think i can't have a snake if everyone says i can't get one but then i snaped and thought well i think i better go and do some homwork so i did and i answerd snake wrnglers questions and they wer correct so i thought that awesome now i am on the verdge of owning my first real leagal snake so i was so happy then along came along alot of all this ,your not ready, and i personly think its best u don't get one, all that made me softer and thought maby it just a liking of these reptiles but just a fantces but now i know for sure its not!

becuase i have found some photos of me at the gostford reptile park holding a chldrens python sitting on dads shoulders this made me think long and hard!

i think i desurve a snake and so do many ppl but this site is full of the best of the best so i thought again and again that i don't think these guys r going to help me or help me get a snake and i was right most of it anyway.

out of the 50, 20 are acutally nice and supportive about me getting one!

so wen i get a snake i will defenatly treat the newbies with respect and love becuase i know that i was there and i don't want all the pros dissin me and telling me i don't desurve a snake!.

this is all i have to say thanks for the support from very few hope the rest can grow to recognize me but not as a threat but a friend 

benjimen


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2004)

Perhaps after you have bought a snake, people might take you a little more seriously Hozy.

Peace out


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 12, 2004)

How much for that bridge Greebo :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Dec 12, 2004)

fight you for it mick!


----------



## hozy (Dec 12, 2004)

hey wats the record for this site??? as in for the bigest thread??? anyone know?


----------



## Hickson (Dec 12, 2004)

The record is 1015 replies and 7382 views.



Hix


----------



## Ricko (Dec 12, 2004)

all i can say is what the Heck happen here?


----------



## hozy (Dec 12, 2004)

ricko if u go back a page or two u will see a gif that explains alot>. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

Go for it Hozy...Hope you get a good one dude!


----------



## hozy (Dec 12, 2004)

so is everything cool now? is it safe to come out from hiding?? 

na i want to be the best herper but i have many yards to gain to achieve such a goal,

plz understand that wen i get my snake i will take a pic of me and the snake so i have emidiate proof that i own a snake and this doesn't happen again becuse for me it wasn't good and i don't want it to appear again please

benjimen


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 12, 2004)

hey hozy mate dont let these guys give u **** if u want a snake get a snake if they say u shouldnt its ur desiscion there are plenty of places u can buy a snake mate but u have to be positive ur gunna keep it once u get it mate and be sure u can look after it or else its best u dont get it not being negitive but if its really what u want go for it mate just keep looking till u find one


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

.,............ is all i want for xmas


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey hozy since you scrubbed up on your punctuation and stuff you actually seem like quite an intelligent lad for 15.Go out and get yourself a snake mate,you can only get experience from that and if you make a mistake or two like i know we all have you'll learn from it.That's life,and this site is here to help if you need it.

Seems like you've done your homework mate,as well as provided some good entertainment ,but seriously go out and get a coastal,blonde mac or any carpet for that matter,they are all great animals just ask the breeder or seller plenty of questions as to it's temprament and feeding etc.If you have any probs getting onto one pm me and i'll put you in touch with a mate who'll sell you a very nice placid little carpet he has.

And it has been said to be prepared to own it for a very long time but some people buy snakes , keep em for a while then the novelty wears off and they sell them.You can always do that to but it seems to me you have herpers disease like all of us and i bet you end up with a big collection some day..good luck!!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

Just try to avoid Greebo. He is really bad guy here on APS, If anything is going wrongly, that is usually Grebos fault for sure. This bloke is mad. I have small business posting parcels al arownd Australia, and he is braking packaging and destroing my sensitive fragile balls. He works for Australia post high up somewhere. I don't trust that bloke little bit.

Please be gentle with my balls Greeeeeebo.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2004)

childreni_440 said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like even childreni_440 has seen the light! :shock:
> ...



You?ve tried to give Ben the benefit of the doubt but his porkies are getting the better of him :wink::lol: You can only stick up for someone for so long I think :lol: It?s very commendable of you though Rhys 



hozy said:


> and also a was soon to be fellow herper but now i don't even think i should like snakes anymore!
> 
> becuase u have triven me around the bend!



&



hozy said:


> well before i leave i want to say this, you have started to fade my love for snakes out




It'd be nice to see your hearts in the right place Benny. Obviously it isn't! :shock: Brash decisions aren't the right way to go when looking to choose any animal! How far do you think I would have gotten if I joined a canine site (you know ? dogs!) and started a post off like you did?! I just want a dog before Xmas! I don?t care what it is, I just need one! - I?d cop an absolute earful! Why then do you think you?ve been hard done by? All in just one post you go to say you?ll love the snake forever, and then quote you?re now reluctant to like them at all anymore! Which is it? I don?t need a site to be passionate about these animals!!



hozy said:


> look i can to this site because i thought u wer all nice people but i am sadly wrong! well from wat you have all shown me i think so.



Just chill out Ben! Nobody hates you here ? we?ll, at least I don?t! :lol:



> i am sick of all this all i want is for you all to say sorry! and treat me normaly and have respect for me is that so hard to ask for these days???


 
Stop treating people like twits Ben! :shock: 



hozy said:


> u really wanna know the truth!!! that brown! it did strike at me and it did hit me but i after it did i dropped to the ground and passed out i woke up sweating like a pig and a huge headache this is wat happend i didn't want to tell u this becuase its embarsing and i didn't want anyone to know espesilly you guys now u will think i'm a coward!! and a loser.


 
I don't think you're a loser! I just think you are a compulsive _PORKIE _teller :lol: I'd love to believe you, but it's high on my list of what I'm struggling to decipher in what's real and what seems to be incredibly ficticious with you :lol: Maybe you did get bitten! Who knows? Why even bring it up if you know people are going to give you grief over it? I could say plenty of things here and cop the bagging of the century for it ? but I don?t!!

I?m calling a truse ( you know ? peace man :wink. I won?t comment on anything else you post in haste and silliness on here :lol: Go your hardest! Knock yourself out! :lol: Don?t leave the site though, but think a little more on what you?re posting and what the consequences of it may be. Not everyone is as forgiving as me :wink: Chill out Ben, you?ll find the site a wealth of knowledge for you! 

Peace signing out,
Luke.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

LMFAO
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2004)

This thread never going to die Greg ROTFLMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Dec 13, 2004)

The lesson to be learnt from this is do not engage in arguements about reptiles on the interenet with people called Ben.
Thise with longer memories may remeber other lists and othe Bens
If your Lurking anywhere, Hi Benjamino, The blueys and pinktongues are all doing great, Hows the ratties going mate?


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

hozy said:


> hey mate i am a beginner u wer once to or wer u born a pro??? well i would like to think that ur wer a good bloke like these guy and help me out
> one day u might be buying a snake from me!
> 
> 
> benjimen



I think this post is the exact moment where the thread turned bad


----------



## Gregory (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 13, 2004)

peterescue said:


> The lesson to be learnt from this is do not engage in arguements about reptiles on the interenet with people called Ben.
> Thise with longer memories may remeber other lists and othe Bens
> If your Lurking anywhere, Hi Benjamino, The blueys and pinktongues are all doing great, Hows the ratties going mate?



:lol: Whats happening with the other Ben these days Pete? Is he still keeping reptiles?


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

this is a thread that never ends, it just goes on and on my friend some people started typing not knowing anything....and they will continue typing forever just because......


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2004)

IT'S A...............


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 13, 2004)

Yeah i can't see the end yet.


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

HEY!!! good news!!! i have found myself a python!!!

can anybody guess what it might be????

its a cross by the way.

this excluds u rhys lol

beno


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Coastal x jungle?


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

hozy said:


> benjiman
> benjimen
> ben
> beno



I wish I had as many names


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh beano, why knowingly get a cross for your first snake,i would've thought you'd get some sub species of carpet at least,but why a cross?I'm not against them by the way,just a question?

And congrats on your new snake whatever it is,probably a diamond coastal cross,or jungle coastal!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 13, 2004)

> The lesson to be learnt from this is do not engage in arguements about reptiles on the interenet with people called Ben.
> Thise with longer memories may remeber other lists and othe Bens
> If your Lurking anywhere, Hi Benjamino, The blueys and pinktongues are all doing great, Hows the ratties going mate?


 It's an amazing coincidence isnt it.This guys name is Benji and his nickname is Hozy.What are the odds??
Thats the last post from me on this subject.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 13, 2004)

Ask him does he know anything about Corn Snakes.


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

hey everyone its a JUNGLE X COASTAL how pretty are they!!!

i personaly think they are pretty cool snakes and for $150 bucks!!!
plus the breeder lives near me and they well look like they are healthy and good, the one i want is orange and is 40cm long and feeding on fuzzys.

i so excited!!!!

thanx guys for the help! 

benny
beno
benji
ben
benjimen 
hozy thats all me my name in benjimen reece hosemans thanks its all the in name lol

benj


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

> that brown! it did strike at me and it did hit me but i after it did i dropped to the ground and passed out i woke up sweating like a pig and a huge headache this is wat happend


 If it was really an eastern brown Ben, I doubt very much you would be sitting in that chair putting all these posts up.
At the age you claimed to be, approx 10yrs, and were only invenimated by the tinyest amount of venom you would have suffered a lot more than you claim. You would have been hospitalised for a period of time and that is providing that someone was with you to apply a compression bandage and take you there. 

But seeing as you appeared to be alone my bets are you would have died. Have you ever thought that it may not have been a brown.

This is the reason why ppl on here are giving you a hard time. It is all too much like bulls**t. Noone is saying don't get a snake and if you really had a passion for them, which I am staring to doubt after reading your other posts, you would get one anyway. I know I did and I had never been on any forum to ask what ppl think. I just did it because I have a huge passion for all herps.

By the way congrats on your new snake and I hope all goes well for the both of you.


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

there was no bite mark or anything thats y i thought it was a nudge and i passed out from fright thats y i didn't wanna tell u all lol becuase now i sound like a weakling lol


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2004)

> If it was really an eastern brown Ben, I doubt very much you would be sitting in that chair putting all these posts up.
> At the age you claimed to be, approx 10yrs, and were only invenimated by the tinyest amount of venom you would have suffered a lot more than you claim. You would have been hospitalised for a period of time and that is providing that someone was with you to apply a compression bandage and take you there.
> 
> But seeing as you appeared to be alone my bets are you would have died. Have you ever thought that it may not have been a brown.


My thoughts exactly hugsta...old benjimeno would definitely suffered more than sweating and a thumping headache that's for sure!Hey you live and you learn,look back,look forward and get on with it!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

> there was no bite mark or anything thats y i thought it was a nudge and i passed out from fright thats y i didn't wanna tell u all lol becuase now i sound like a weakling lol


Ben old mate, let it go. The more you add to this story the more like bulls**t it sounds. Noone is saying you are a weakling. There are no prizes for being a hero with a brown snake. You do not touch them unless it is for a really good reason.

Leave that story behind and get on with your new snake.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 13, 2004)

Mabey the brown snake did'nt make contact at all. Ben never mentions anywhere in his post that he actuallly saw it bite him. I have heard of brown snakes standing up similar to the cobra and red bellie blacks. I think this is the explanation it stood up ben S**T himself, ben fainted/ passed out and then woke up meaning the snake didnt touch him at all. If it was'nt a brown the same goes.


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

yea i know i just want it to be striaght thats all anyway no more said on it!!! plz everyone i will let u all know about my snake wen i get it.


----------



## childreni_440 (Dec 13, 2004)

post sum pics too ben.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 13, 2004)

oh no!!!

Does this mean it's the end of the thread......... :cry: :wink:


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 13, 2004)

Ben and his snake live happily ever after.

THE END!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 13, 2004)

> i personaly think they are pretty cool snakes and for $150 bucks!!!
> plus the breeder lives near me and they well look like they are healthy and good,


 $150 for a Jungle mongrel! I wouldnt give you $5 for one. You could get a decent Coastal for that price. Also cross-breeding is a breach of license conditions in NSW. 
Where's Jeff when you need him?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 13, 2004)

congrates on finding a snakey benj i dont think it matters to much that is a x breed dont let these guys change ur mind about getting it im sure it will be a great snake


----------



## Gregory (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

yea i don't care what you all think i am getting the snake and you all can't stop me

the snake i am getting is orange!!! how madd its awesome i am so excited and ready to give the snake its first feed and take photos and post it up on here as soon as i know how to lol

benjimen


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 13, 2004)

THE END.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

Greebo said:


> Also cross-breeding is a breach of license conditions in NSW.





hozy said:


> yea i don't care what you all think i am getting the snake and you all can't stop me



NPWS's can stop you
um.....buddy if you breach the rules of the license the you will care cause you wont be able to keep snakes again....and you will have a big fine to pay...........research more before you jump in...


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

while we are talking image macros...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Samma3l said:


> while we are talking image macros...



LMFAO So hard!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

Samma3l said:


> while we are talking image macros...



where is the queen!


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

ok so how come i can't get a snake this time???


----------



## Bryony (Dec 13, 2004)

can you read?!?!?!?!



Bryony said:


> Greebo said:
> 
> 
> > Also cross-breeding is a breach of license conditions in NSW.
> ...


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 13, 2004)

hahaha just when this thread was dieing, something like this comes along


----------



## Nome (Dec 13, 2004)

Who you getting your snake off, Hozy? You're not going for a blonde now?


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

I don't understand why are people getting upset about Hozy. I think that he is fun. 
We should keep him as a APS pet. I had silly budgie like that once and I happen to like him till he sit on neighbours dog head and ........ you know what happened.


----------



## hozy (Dec 13, 2004)

can you get a link for me to see these rules or terms????

becuase i would love to see them becuase i have never heard of this term or law in nsw!!


----------



## ozherpconservation (Dec 13, 2004)

THE END!


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

MY GOT. You said you have licence kid.
But on the other hand,. You said lot of things.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 13, 2004)

I am locking this thread, and restricting Hoze to post only to chitchat forum till he mature enough to fit.


----------

